# First egg..



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

well the birds have been making a ruckus.. 
found a egg in the food dish.. 
made a quick little box with some vermiculite.. 
untill i can get some Hay?? tomorrow..

everything i see it says use grass.. but not a option this time of year.. 

any advise?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Never heard of using grass myself but straw or hay might get it done , tobacco stems and pine needles are even better but since your bird didnt lay in an actual nest it might be hard to get it to set on those eggs now unless it was in a corner .


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah she doesnt seem intrested.. but it was only one egg so maybe the other she will lay in the box


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

they usually will set where ever the second egg is layed so maybe just take the first egg out and see where she decides to lay the next one and then you can put the first one back in where ever that may be and she will most likely set on then both after that or if its not wer you want them then you can just pull them both and try to get her to set in a box the next time around .


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tobacco stems and pine needles are head to come by here in Baja so they got a flake of hay and are doing just fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if these are doves.. they usually build poor nest..but they may like some cut twine or hay pieces.. the vermiculite sounds soft and airy, but I would remove it.. you do not want them or the young to ingest it, and it would stick and dry on newly hatched squabs.. if your talking about pigeons they will build a bit better nest to a really big one.. so pine needles, and the other things mentioned would be appreciated by them


----------

